# Desmontar transformadores



## borja1234567 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola, alguien sabe cómo desmontar el nucleo de un transformador sin dañarlo, he encontrado ésto:

http://elemental.awardspace.com/trucos/desmontar_ferrita.htm

Cociendolos ¿Pero no se oxidaría el nucleo con el agua?
Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola borja1234567

Muy probablemente sí se oxide si es de algún Tipo de aleación con Hierro.
Mas si se oxida lo puedes desoxidar con alguna solución desoxidante.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 8, 2010)

no se oxidará porque sólo sirven para trafos con núcleo de ferrita.
igualmente, intenta tenerlo poco tiempo en el agua por si se oxidara alguna otra cosa

saludos


----------



## ibdali (Feb 8, 2010)

ah!!!, realmente no sabía que se podían sacar así, he hecho cada cosa para poder sacarlo sin romperlo.

El núcleo no se oxida.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 8, 2010)

Creo que debo poner una esncuesta  por si se oxida o no.

Quiero desarmar uno de éstos :


----------



## alcorte (Feb 8, 2010)

mira yo laburo en una empresa de ingenieria, y siempre estamos desarmando trafos viejos para volver usar el nucleo, y lo mejor que podes hacer, para mi, es desarmar una por una las chapas e ir acomodandolas tal cual iban. y si el nucleo no esta oxidado y la bobina no te sirve, lo pulis todo con el cepillo de alambre antes de desarmarlo..

nosotros lo hacemos siempre y nunca tuvimos problemas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 8, 2010)

esos transformadores no se pueden desmontar así, ya que el núcleo está formado por laminillas atronilladas y/o soldadas.
el método del agua caliente sólo sirve para transformadores de núcleo de ferrita formada por dos piezas sólidas, pegadas entre sí.

saludos


----------



## agustin_resistencia (Feb 8, 2010)

yo a un trafo de ese modelo lo desarme con una hoja de trincheta no mas ... La metia a la hoja entre las chapitas que trae y de a una las fui sacando, ovbiamente te volves un mno haciendo una por una pero en fin sale sano y savo todo ... Espero te sirva amigo, un abrazo!


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 8, 2010)

bueno que remedio, tocara quitar las E de una en una gracias a todos


----------



## powerchisper (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola :

Yo soy electricista industrial , te digo mi punto de vista.

El unico problema que vas a tener si lo desmontas , es que las chapas nunca volveran a tener la cohesión que traian de fábrica , por lo que tendrás ruiditos ( tractor ) como si fuese una reactancia vieja.

El que se oxide o no dependerá del tipo de férrica del trafo en cuestión.Ten en cuenta que vienen bañados en barniz , asi que tal como lo quites estaras exponiendo el hierro a los elementos.Echales CRC o algo asi hasta que las vayas a montar de nuevo.Te lo digo yo que he desbobinado trafos de muchos tipos.

Desconozco ese sistema del agua , pero los de chapas E o F son como un puzzle de madera.Hay una de las chapas que si la sacas , caeran las demas por su peso.
Supongo que esos trafos de nucleo de ferrita son para poca potencia , porque ( al menos en mi pueblo ) la potencia de la imanación en el nucleo es directamente proporcional al numero de piezas , y no solo al peso de las mismas .

Si lo piensas hacer , te recomiendo que escojas uno de los que llevan las chapas atornilladas.Si te hacen ruidos despues , siempre puedes apretar mas.Aun asi te recomiendo tomar buena nota pesando la chapa o contando las piezas.Si te faltan chapas , le estas quitando capacidad.

Espero haberte orientado de alguna forma.


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2010)

En el lugar donde trabajo constantemente hay que deshacer transformadores hasta ahora la forma  que les ha funcionado mejor es
1.- Meter el transformador por casi un dia en solvente para el barniz de impregnacion. lo tienen donde venden alhambre magneto.

2.- despues  limpian los residuos de barniz con thiner.

3.- Pasan por una carda todo el contorno del laminado por si quedara algo de barniz metido en las orillas del laminado.

4.- De ahi el problema restante es sacar la primera lamina por lo general se destruye de ahi todas llas demas salen facilmente, debes ser cuidadoso en no deformarlas  ya que cmo te señalan se producira una vibracion mecanica y si por otro lado te faltan laminas el trafo  se calentara.
Son los resultados que hemos obtenido. eso si es bastante trabajoy en muchos lugares  optan mejor por construirlos nuevos, solo cuando el laminado es grande y caro se recurre a esto.


----------



## borja1234567 (Feb 9, 2010)

despues de 2 horas y 4 cortes consegui desmontarlo  gracias por las ayudas


----------



## zxeth (Feb 4, 2011)

Buenas, re-abro este post ya que tengo 2 transformadores de approx 1000watts y quisiera sacarle las chapas para rebobinar (tiene como 10 tensiones innecesarias distintas). Ya hace 1 dia y medio que esta en tinner todo tapado y se revuelve cada tanto. el problema es que por mas que los separe con el cutter (trincheta) no se quieren despegar, osea se despegan pero no salen para arriba las chapas (solo salen las chiquitas que no tienen forma de E). Alguien sabe a que se debe esto?,
 sino maniana (no tengo enie ni la quiero buscar ) talvez ponga el transformador a unos 600grados celcius con atmosfera controlada.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 4, 2011)

yo tengo tambien un trafo de impresora que da 100v, 5a, y quiero reducirlo a 66v 5A, y nesecito quitarle unas vueltas al secundario, pero tambien no me sale bien, pues los poquitos que he quitado las primersa 2 o 3 chapas salen bien dobladas y eso si les va bien porque las despego del barniz con pinzas.
entonces no hay forma de quitar las chapas sin que se destruya el bobinado primario que segun yo es el mas dificil de hacer...


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

el bobinado no es muy difisil, yo te recomiendo hacerlo de nuevo con las chapas, pensa que tiene 100v 5amp (500va) si lo bajas a 66v este sigue entregando 5amp (porque el limite te lo da el alambre) entonces solo tendrias 330VA. Osea desperdicias mas de la mitad de la potencia por no cambiar el alambre, ademas mientras mas intencidad pasa mas grande es el alambre y mas fasil es bobinarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> .... el problema es que por mas que los separe con el cutter (trincheta) no se quieren despegar, osea se despegan pero no salen para arriba las chapas (solo salen las chiquitas que no tienen forma de E). Alguien sabe a que se debe esto?,....


Lo que no te deja separar las chapas es la pata central de la "E", a la cual es muy difícil acceder, sobre todo las primeras, luego comienza a aflojarse y se vuelve mas fácil.

Para despegar la rama central debes introducir la hoja del cutter entre la primer chapa (Rama central) y la segunda, una vez que se despegaron un poco, introduces un destornillador y haciendo palanca vas despegando.
Debes despegar toda la forma de la "E" que serían 3 patas y la parte vertical.

Es normal que se te arruinen las 3 o 4 primeras chapas, hasta que aparece espacio entre el núcleo y el carrete como para trabajar mas cómodo.

A remojarlo en thiner no le veo sentido.


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

ya lo voy a hacer, lo pude despegar un poco nada mas la anterior vez, pero no lo pude despegar del todo. El thinner es para limpiar el barniz, ya que este es un diluyente el barniz desaparece, es mas a los bordes del transformador se separaron solas las chapas, solamente no llego al centro.

Muchisimas gracias fogo y todos los que ayudaron


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> ..... es mas a los bordes del transformador se separaron solas las chapas, solamente no llego al centro....



Justamente, el thiner no penetra hasta el centro de la laminación porque el propio barniz no lo deja actuar entre las chapas.
La presión entre chapas y el barniz aun disuelto con el thiner no deja que este penetre hasta el centro. Además de que el thiner disuelve el aislante de muchos tipos de alambre de bobinar, volviéndolo irrecuperable al igual que al carrete plástico, si lo tuviera,


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Feb 5, 2011)

oye zxeth, entonces como se que alambre puedo poner ahora pero mas grueso????
no influye tambien el bobinado primario????'


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente, el thiner no penetra hasta el centro de la laminación porque el propio barniz no lo deja actuar entre las chapas.
> La presión entre chapas y el barniz aun disuelto con el thiner no deja que este penetre hasta el centro. Además de que el thiner disuelve el aislante de muchos tipos de alambre de bobinar, volviéndolo irrecuperable al igual que al carrete plástico, si lo tuviera,



en eso tenes razon, pero al ser un transformador con muchas chapas y grandes no quise volverme loco desarmando de a una las chapas con el cutter, aunque al final lo voy a hacer, pero no tengo que dar toda la vuelta al transfomador, solo tengo que despegar el centro ya que el resto esta despegado ahora.
El carrete y los cobres no me sirven, mi idea era pensar en hacer un transformador de 2kw (tengo 2 de estos de 1kw c/u) y comprarme un carrete nuevo y alambres nuevos (pensamiento nada mas hasta que encuentre un buen ampli que me sirva)




Mastodonte Man dijo:


> oye zxeth, entonces como se que alambre puedo poner ahora pero mas grueso????
> no influye tambien el bobinado primario????'





bajate el programa "transformers calculation", no me acuerdo de donde lo baje, pero fue en esta pagina (puse el nombre en el buscador y no lo encontre). En este programa pone los datos y ahi te va a decir todo

Antes no me habia dado cuenta, pero encontre algo raro en las chapas de mi trasnformador. Venian de a pares (osea 2E pegadas y 2 I pegadas, de a 2 en 2 hasta terminar todo el trasnformador. esto es por algo?, es necesario hacerlo asi o de la otra forma?


----------



## tatajara (Feb 5, 2011)

zxeth el tema es calculo de transformadores mediante sofware

saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 5, 2011)

Gracias tatajara

Aca dejo el link Programa para calcular transformadores

Fuente "Cálculo de transformadores mediante Software" de "@francisco-galarza"


----------

